# How to Compress mp3 files using Audacity??



## REY619 (Nov 24, 2006)

I want to compress some big mp3 files using audacity, but dont know how to do it! Can somebody guide me to the same??
Thanx.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 24, 2006)

what do you mean ny "compress"? If you want to save in mp3, you will require lame mp3 codec installed.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 25, 2006)

use a front end like cheetah audio converter or audio grabber.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you all, i found out myself using Audacity!
Thanx!


----------



## k_blues24 (Nov 26, 2006)

@ REY619, Using Audacity u can compress MP3 but not in gr8 proportion.
here is the solution it works 4 me may be to u too :

Edit ur MP3 files if they are songs then it has some streams without sound tracks on it at the starting & at the ending (waveform shows straight lines without any disturbance ) delet this part of file it will reduce file size for some extends.
If ur not high level listener, then reduce ur file bits from 32 to 24 or 16, it will not works for all the files everytime.

Also i want ot recommonded u that use "dBpowerAMP Music Converter" it is one of the best converter + compressor & it is free. Also one more tool is MP3Shrink.
If u want it then contact me.
__________
winmp3shrink :

*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/WinMP3Shrink-Download-29022.html


----------



## ilugd (Nov 26, 2006)

dbpoweramp disables lame after 3 months or so quoting license restrictions. Why so?


----------

